# Root Perm Vs. Body Perm for thin hair



## sugersoul (Jul 25, 2006)

*I have thin, flat medium length hair, and have little of it! I was thinking of getting a root perm to add volume but no curls. *

but how does it work?

1. is it safe?

2. how long does it last usually?

3. will it work on thin, flat hair?

has anyone had any experiences with it? please let me know




i am so sick of using volumizing products and round brushes every day



it's driving me nuts!

thanks everyone!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jul 26, 2006)

You might be better off with a body wave... root perms help, but hair tends to grow out a little funny if the rest is straight.


----------



## xkatiex (Jul 26, 2006)

You could try blowdrying your hair and using some volume products



your hair looks nice in ur dp! x


----------

